# C&C 30 - 32 - 33



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 30 - 32 - 33*

C&C 30 (late ''80s)
C&C 32 (early ''80s)
C&C 33 (mid ''80s)

Can I get some comments on these three models? 
- compare & contrast 
- known weaknesses (performance & construction)
- soundness of design and contruction for coastal cruising?...ocean passage?
- fair price, assuming better than average condition.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

*C&C 30 - 32 - 33*

OrKnot,

I came very close to buying a C&C 33.My intention for the boat was to coastal cruise with her for awhile,and then possibly sell the boat and move up to something to blue water cruise with.I think C&C''s are well made,fast robust boats.The 33 carries a PHRF of 150 (decent),and the 33-2 carries a PHRF of 132.(decent+);^) If I''m not mistaken,the C&C''s have a laid up F/G hull,and a balsa-cored deck.On older models,I was told to pay particular attention to areas around the stanctions and deck hardware.If water has been allowed to penetrate the deck,you could be in for some expensive repairs.I''m sure a good surveyor can help you detect any problems.When I was looking at the 33''s,it seemed like most boats in the 80''s vintage were going for an asking price of between 30-40K if they were in really good shape.Of course a boat is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. There''s a good C&C owners site at:http://cncphotoalbum.com/index.htm 
Also,if you''ll enter:C&C 33 in the search feature field here under the "buying a boat" topic, it should bring up some valuable information that I believe Jeff_H,and others provided. Good luck!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*C&C 30 - 32 - 33*

Stede/OrKnot

Actually the two 33s represent two generations of design and are very different boats. The 33 mark I is a second generation C&C, while the 33 Mark II and 30 Mark II are third generation.

All C&C designs (except Landfalls) are performance boats positioned towards to the racing end of the racer/cruiser spectrum, although they can be cruised if you are comfortable with the limited amenities for the size.

The second genration designs (and first for that matter)have solid glass hulls constructed like the proverbial brick ****house - I remember humming along at 7 knots under spinnaker when we bounced our C&C 30 Mark I over a rock, actually knocked everyone of their feet!, leaving a fist-size knuckle in the leading edge of the lead keel. Took about 30 minutes to fill the knuckle the next Spring.

In the third generation boats C&C went for greater performance (and lowered costs) by coring hulls. These hulls can''t take abuse like the older ones, and if damaged, can become expensive repair jobs for subsequent owners. No criticism of C&C here, just the risk of most cored bottoms.

I believe the C&C 32 is sort of a cross-generation boat (cored above the waterline?), which looks like a big C&C 30 Mark I and I''d buy one in a minute. The 30 Mark II and 33 Mark II are beautiful boats which I would enjoy owning, but would be hesitant to buy. We recently spent a year looking for a C&C 35 Mark II (second generation) while passing by a dozen nice 35 Mark IIIs (third generation) before we moved onto another marque.

Good luck. (I know there are different POV on cored hulls, this is jmy opinion based on my experiences with these boats.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 30 - 32 - 33*

I own a 1984 C&C 32 and have some limited sailing on Mk I 30''s and 33''s. The 33 is a little better upwind than the other two models but offwind performance on the 30 and especially the 32 is superior. Most of the later model 32''s were fitted with toe rail - mounted stantions and I have never heard of a 32 having any deck moisture problems at all. As far as I know, all 32 models were solid glass hulls with no coring above or below the water line. The rod rigging, substantial mast and boom on the 32 make for a very solid feel in heavy weather. Amenities below decks are very nice for a boat her size. I believe the overall package on the 32 is one of C&C''s best.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*C&C 30 - 32 - 33*

Practical Sailor has a used boat buyer''s guide that you should get. They go into great detail on the C&C 33 and a number of other boats. The 33 Mk1 is starting to be a bit dated, but they still look good and balance nicely, despite their big jibs and tiny mains. The 34 also looks good and offers a bit more space. The layout on the 32 seemed a bit wierd to me, and I have heard (don''t know first hand) that they don''t perform on a par with other C&C models.


----------



## Seanj360 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sails???*

I have a C&C 30 and am looking for a main and genoa if anyone has some decent sails lying around they would like to sell...???

Main needs to be a 34-34.5 luff and 11.5-12 foot
Genoa needs to be 37-38 luff and 19-21 foot
I=39 E=11.5 =34 and J=13.5 but actual measurements are given above...

Cheers!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SeanJ360-

You really should start your own thread, instead of reviving a dead thread with an off-topic post.... also, welcome to Sailnet. I'd highly recommend you read this *POST* to help you get the most out of sailnet.


----------

